# Temporary Accomodation



## CarlF (Apr 9, 2016)

We are flying out to Greece in May to our small yacht which we live aboard, and it is currently in Levkas. Unfortunately the yacht was seriously damaged in a winter storm and will not be completely repaired probably by the end of June 2016. This is our home and we need some urgent but temporary accommodation ashore. 

1. Does anyone have a good contact that can offer my wife and I a room to rent, in Levkas town for a couple of months?

2. We have been house sitting in the UK so that is another option for a couple of months, are there any agents that deal with this?

3. Does anyone have an short term letting contacts on Levkas?


Hope there is some help out there.

Thank you


----------

